# New Job, New Boss - Bad Coding



## jdd111168 (Nov 21, 2012)

*Concern about loosing my certification.*

I've recently started a new job.  My supervisor and I are clashing because I need to follow the guidelines and...we don't.  I don't want to loose my certification because I am coding to get paid.  Not sure what to do.


----------



## cdagerston (Nov 21, 2012)

I would definitely look into other opportunities. Once you become a certified coder, your job is to abide by the guidelines and correct any errors that you may come across. If your boss is not willing to listen to your suggestions then she probably does not respect you as a coder. I would run!!!


----------



## MnTwins29 (Nov 21, 2012)

I agree with cdagerston - if you are not comfortable with this situation and you have no one in your organization to turn to, then it is best to look for other options.   I was in your shoes a few years ago.   When I left, it was for the compliance department at a health care system (my current employer).   During the interview I explained why I was looking for a change, and the compliance officer told me that I certainly learned about NON-compliant coding!


----------



## jdd111168 (Nov 25, 2012)

Thank you, cdagerson and MnTwins29, I agree with both of you.


----------

